# What Style Pen Do You Sell The Most Of?



## Jake Byrd (Mar 4, 2006)

I know there are tons of kits, but I listed the ones I thought where most popular.  If you sell more of a different style than I have listed, please choose other.  Also, if you like, list what it sells for.  Sorry if I left out a major one.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 4, 2006)

I chose other only because I don't sell more of one than another. My distribution has been fairly even... not counting the large RBs and FPs like Gents, Stateman and Emperors. Haven't sold too many of those yet.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 4, 2006)

I make & sell more Statesmen than any other kit. Lately my secound best seller is the 5.56 lead pencils.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 5, 2006)

I had to say slimline because I sold 23 Winchester 308 casing pens in December.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 5, 2006)

I assume you mean quantity.  In that regard, it would be the ol' slimline.  However, if you are talking about largest percentage of sales ($) it would be the baron/jr gent.


----------



## Jake Byrd (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the information guys.  As you probably guessed, I want to start selling more, and want to see what people buy.

Jake[]


----------



## scroller99 (Mar 5, 2006)

I find the more bizarre the wood on the pen and or pr the better the pen sells. the more veneers i add to the wood blank the more they want them, good luck Howard


----------



## wayneis (Mar 8, 2006)

Jake you really can't use what others sell as a benchmark for yourself.  From what I've seen in the years that I've been making pens is that what some sell lots of you may not be able give away.  It depends on you and your customer.  Some penmakers only sell slimlines, I on the other hand can't give them away.  Part of it is that I don't like maiking them, in many cases what you will sell the most of is more what you are best at selling.  Its more your salesmanship than anything in my opinion.  You have to build your customer base and what you sell them depends on what they can afford to buy.  You will find that we have some here that sell mostly to Doctors and Lawyers and others that sell mostly to the Nurses and Orderlies.  Hopefully at least some of my rambleing helped.

Wayne


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 8, 2006)

Wayne,

Any time you want to give away a pen, just send it on over!!  I ain't proud!  [}][}][}]


----------



## ashaw (Mar 8, 2006)

I have three top sellers:  
My sales in all three have been very close so it's a tie.
1. Cigar
2. Statesman
3. Baron

So far I have been get go input on the emperior no sales yet, just some bites.  I know in the 3 qtr of the year whether this pen will sell.  25% of my sales on fountain pens the rest are divided between roller balls and ball points.


Alan


----------



## robby4570 (Jun 20, 2006)

I've sold mostly slimline, classic american ballpoints close on their heels, screwcap rollerballs and fountain pens next, wall street 1 and wall street 2 (sierra) and toothpick holders, cigars, and tool pens in that order, all in double digit sales numbers.  We have only done one show, a small one at the hospital where my wife works for the employees to sell their crafts at Christmas time.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to IAP robby!  Interesting choice of numbers on the end []


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2006)

I clicked other, from my wed site it is neck and neck between the gent and the Americana. the americana is due in large to two huge customers I have for those pens. fountain pens no less.
while showing them in person I generally sell the ones I like the best whatever they are. maybe I present them with just a little different attitude or something but I do notice it is much easier to sell the ones I like.


----------



## wesley8747 (Jun 30, 2006)

I had to choose slimline because that is the only type I have turned. About to branch out and use some different kits.


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Welcome to IAP robby!  Interesting choice of numbers on the end []



I'm guessing shooters/hunters??


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 1, 2006)

Jr. and Sr. Statesman Great design that most peole seem to enjoy.


----------



## jrc (Aug 11, 2006)

7mm kits.  Slimline, comfort withuot grip & streamline.


----------

